# Let's be honest... who has actually done this?



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I've done it once, but it was in a garage with a concrete floor so it wasnt a big deal,

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

A couple of times, well more than a couple, last time was at a school between Christmas and New Year.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Wastewater numerous times... but never with chemicals in them.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I've done it.. With out the bucket tho. Kitchen sink trap, it ever so carefully balancing removing it to not spill it in the cabinet then bam dump it in the sink all over my own tools. 
One of those moments like when you slip and fall then quickly look to make sure nobody saw you do it..


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I think every service plumbers done it at least once:yes:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> I think every service plumbers done it at least once:yes:


 I think it safe to say once every now and then.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

It gets even better when your in a commercial kitchen and the bus boy pours the last half of someone beer down on ya.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I've done worse, filled the sink to test the pop up, crawled under to attach supply lines to the faucet. Hit the pop up and woosh. Now the supply lines and p-trap go on before testing.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

And I thought I was the only one...


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

You should be asking, "Who *hasn't* actually done this?" 

I've done it too many times, though I usually catch myself just about to do it and give my head a shake. :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Honestly, I've never done that. Am I the only one around here who has a short-term memory?......sheesh, too many bong hits or what?.....:laughing:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Most recently last week at a nice little old lady's house...

Every time I have a trap off and water in a bucket, I keep reminding myself not to use the sink.

I don't always listen.

Not my first time and likely won't be my last.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I did it ( again ) just last week.
And of course the customer was right there watching !


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> ...sheesh, too many bong hits or what?.....:laughing:


Not enough! :001_tongue:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Honestly, I've never done that. Am I the only one around here who has a short-term memory?......sheesh, too many bong hits or what?.....:laughing:


Me neither... :laughing:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Since we are being honest, I probaly do that about once a day. Unless I don't have any lav stoppages that day.


----------



## switch045 (Jan 25, 2012)

99% of us at the end of the day on the last call lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

switch045 said:


> 99% of us at the end of the day on the last call lol


99% of us posted an intro too.

I guess that makes you a 1%'er. :laughing:

CLICK HERE>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

At my own house, of course...

Its times like that I scratch mt head and think "...and I get PAID to work in other places?!?"

:laughing:


----------

